# Infinito sizing question



## happylandings (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello all. I am wanting to buy a new Infinito CV but I'm having trouble deciding between a 53 or 55cm. My last three bikes have had 545mm effective top tubes and I really feel that they have fit me perfectly. I ran a 110 stem on the Madone I had but I'm running a 100mm stem on the Supersix Evo I have now and it feels great. The 55cm Infinito would be half a centimeter longer while the 53cm would be a full centimeter shorter but I could go back to a 110 or even a 120mm stem. Has anyone dealt with a similar choice dilemma? I don't have access to test ride so I need to be pretty confident before ordering. Thanks


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I would go with the smaller frame however eff top tube length is only a start. Can you get the correct saddle height, setback and saddle to bar drop? Then be mindful that vendors change sizes of crank arms, bars and stems with different frame sizes. Although for a 53 and a 55 they may all be the same.


----------



## Jno (Mar 25, 2016)

Similar situation : I am 5'11" (56 for most bikes), and was stuck between Infinito 55 and 57. Salesman at store one said "55 for sure". Salesman at store 2 said "57 for sure". On-line measurement tools said "at least 57". I bought 57, swapped 120mm stem for 100, moved seat forward. No regrets.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

5'11 and I went with a 57. Perfectly Happy. As a primarily "endurance"frame, I'd go 55cm.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

If you follow another thread on the forum, if you post your measurements, I will run my program for you.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I am 6 foot even and riding a 55 Infinito with a 110mm stem. Fits me great but I am not a racer. I am a charity event rider and ride on the hoods about 90 percent of the time.


----------



## happylandings (Dec 12, 2008)

I wound up getting a chance to ride a slightly used 53cm Infinito as a long term demo bike. I've been on it for a couple of weeks now and I'm getting used to it. I've got a 120mm stem on it but I'd still like to swap the compact rings out for the 53-39 I'm used to or possible try 52-36. I also need to swap the bars for 42cm instead of the 40cm that are on it. I also got a chance to do a short ride last weekend on a 55cm to compare and it felt on the big side so I think the 53 is going to work.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Like everyone else here, I've found that passion demands sacrifice. I was squarely in the middle between Infinito sizes. The 53 or the one just smaller? I ended up going with the larger one. I'm still up in the air whether I did the right thing. The larger one feels perfect top-tube wise and I've found an ideal Paris-Roubaix-esque saddle-handlebar difference, but I can't quite straddle the bicycle when I'm standing near the head tube.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm just under 5'7" and ride a 50 with a 120mm stem. I'm sure I could ride a 53 but the 50 works. I prefer to size down rather than up. I think the smaller Infinitos look better too ;-)


----------

